# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  التحديث الجديد ATF v8.90 Nitro SD Update

## ameerl

*   The ATF Nitro SD Reader enables Micro SD Card Brute-Force and  Factory Formatting Functionalities for ALL ATF Boxes without  Micro SD Card Ports. It also works on the Original ATF Chrome Box.  Features:  Ultra-Fast Communication Speed (upto 25 Mhz for Hi-Speed Capable Cards). Fastest Brute-Force Speed with Intelligent Card Speed Threshold Adjustment. First and ONLY Device in the GSM Industry that can retrieve SD Card Passwords without FORMAT.   Compatibility:  Compatible with ATF Lightning, ATF Nitro and ATF Chrome Boxes with LogiCore 10.3.12 or Higher. Compatible with ALL Micro SD Card Brands that conform or don't conform to the SD Standards. Compatible with ALL Micro SD Card Capacities (Tested upto 128 GigaBytes).    Flashing Updates:  --> Added Support for Newer Mass Memory Content Files --> Only Scans Existing VALID Directories for Flash Files --> Skips MEEGO/MAEMO Flash File Intensive Pre-Parsing   Other Updates:  --> Custom PM Erase Section and Sub Field (For Expert Use Only) --> Support for ATF Nitro SD Card Reader for SD Card BF and Factory Formatting --> Added New Phones inside Nokia.ini   Bug Fixes:  --> Fixed AUTO-ADL Flashing Selection on LIVE RAPIDO Phones --> Fixed Incorrect SP Lock/Open Status on One Specific Service Provider --> Fixed USB "ULTRA SLOW" Mass Memory Flashing for Built-In EMMC Chip --> Fixed Some Wrong Entries inside Nokia.ini    Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites: International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums: World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Download links :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا عل متابعة يابوب
++++ مثبت لفترة

----------


## السماوي55

شكرا للجهود

----------


## مصطفى 111

بارك الله فيك

----------

